# CoD4 Installation Problem!



## sammymufc (May 26, 2009)

Ok, so i'm just gonna throw out what my problem is but before that i'm going to tell you my PC specs just so you guys know.

_Windows Vista Home Premium 6.0
NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
2046MB RAM
DirectX 10_

Before I tell you the problem I have already installed CoD4 on this PC previously a while ago but uninstalled it because I quit the game and it was taking up some space, I tried re-installing it with the same disc and the problem occured. I then went out TODAY and bought a new disc to see if it was a faulty disc and the problem is still happening. I don't have a problem with installing CDs because I recently just installed Warcraft and the Expansion (Throzen Throne). So here is the problem!

*My problem:*

First of all I put the *old* CoD4 Disc into my drive (now when I first installed this game with the *old* disc it worked fine the cod4 autoplay popped up with the cod4 splash screen) and no cod4 autoplay has come up with the options to install, exit etc. so I'm thinking hmm ok something is wrong then out of no where the Windows autoplay pops up and trys to search for content on the disc(see below), no luck.








I open up My Computer and see that it has recognised the CoD4 disc but has strangely no logo. (see below)








So when I have a little look at the files on the disc, I open up the 'Setup>Data' folder to find it completely *EMPTY!*(see below)








So, I go out and buy a new disc. It seems pretty good it comes with included Variety Map Pack and 4 New Multiplayer Maps which is completely different from my old CoD4 Disc! So I put it into my drive, no autoplay comes up, the windows autoplay comes up (see above) and the *same* problem is happening, I see if I can manually install it by going into the files of the cd and opening up the Setup applications, all goes well except after a while it can't find some of the files from the disc. So now i'm thinking ok this surely has to be my drive but it can't be because i've installed other games not so long ago, maybe it's just Cod4? So I click ignore when it comes up with 3 options 'Retry' 'Abort' 'Ignore' and it skips that file and starts installing the next one, it goes fine until it comes to the /Video files and it can't find *ANY OF THEM* I keep ignoring/skipping them and then it comes to a final file which I cannot skip and the only option is to abort and this comes up. (see below)









So to add it all up, basically... My drive is only reading some files that it wants to, not finding some files and as you see from the screenshots above and what i've said it doesn't seem to read the CoD4 DVD-ROM disc properly.

Please could someone look into this for me and help? If you need to know more information about what i'm doing or something about my PC which may be causing my drive not to read the disc properly or is making this happen then let me know! If you need more screenshots of what's going on also ask.

Thankyou very much! 

Sam :4-dontkno


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Have you had ANY hardware or OS changes? This could be a faulty DVD Drive, but make sure you disable your anti-virus before putting the disk in. Also try running the disk as administrator (if possible). Are you sure you have Service Pack 1 for Vista? Do you have 32-bit or 64-bit? 
You should also try a disk defrag and run Chkdsk


----------

